# Show me your Detailing Unit/Studio? Help and advice requested!



## rox10h (Jul 13, 2010)

hey guys

well basically, im currently mobile working from my transit connect. however im getting the urge more and more to get a small, or mid sized unit locally and set up a detailing studio. i'll probably sell the van to help fund this, although i know some will advise to do both, being (very) young the insurance on my van is just beyond me. I had a good first year and could afford to pay £188 on insurance per month (you read right) but i think in the long run a unit will suit me more.

so basically my first request if you will, will you pro's post some pics up of your Unit's for some inspriration? granted it is basically a clean large empty room lol, its just for a bit of inspriration and general insight.

secondly, how do you all go about advertising? there's absoultely loads of industrial estate's around my way, some seem quiet, some seem a bit out the way, either way i can garuntee 110% non have seem a detailing center which is why i need to ensure i know that people know where i am and what i do, as i can only see one estate which has a lot of passing trade.

this is all assuming the demand is there for detailing in my area, because generally speaking since i was established i've been a man on a mission trying to educate more and more people about the results and benefits of detailing..not that many people around my area are familular with it compared to London/Manchester and more 'mainstream' areas, so to speak. Although being mobile ive still done well for myself with both detailing and valeting.

sooo yeah, sorry about a huge post lol.
appriciate all your help/input and pics!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

My advice would be use your initiative,you shouldn't really need help,this is my honest opinion.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

and mine also because i believe the people that succeed push boundaries and try and do something others havent done , i wouldnt even look at detailers units , id look at any units and find one with a twist and think hey i can make that work!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

If £188 is a struggle each month for van insurance, a unit is likely to be £500 + per month easily which doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The running costs and as said, insurance etc will surpass your running costs/insurance at present so personally, I would say to stay mobile and build it up then keep the dream and work to it slowly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> and mine also because i believe the people that succeed push boundaries and try and do something others havent done , i wouldnt even look at detailers units , id look at any units and find one with a twist and think hey i can make that work!


Completely agree with you :thumb:

There is no sense of satisfaction getting inspiration from other peoples businesses,well in my opinion anyway!

Got to be innovative......


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

its easy to see the guys on here with units and think ah great thats what i want , but id say unless they are loaded , they have started just like you and built up to the stages they are at now .
so not being negative you have made the first step , stick with it for a few years and then look plus you will be older and wiser , units are very expensive , and a good solid customer base will help when you go for it


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> If £188 is a struggle each month for van insurance, a unit is likely to be £500 + per month easily which doesn't solve the problem.


Not really the same thing though, £188 on insurance is dead money compared to £188 towards a unit where his work is likely to improve as working from static is much handier and better suited to detailing and also giving a much more professional image instead of a 'Man in a Van'

From a Man in a Van lol


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yes but equally he said he would sell his van to fund the unit , not a good idea not every customer will come to you , if they have the facilities then mobile gives you the best of both worlds


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

A Unit does not solve all your problems, you will have to pay:

Rent
Building Insurance
Tradesman Insurance (also to keep vehicles overnight)
Water Charges
Rates

Probably something i missed out, so if £188 is your expenses per month, you should be laughing !

As for advertising I dont think any "pro" will tell you how they did it !


----------



## rox10h (Jul 13, 2010)

thats a fair shout guys.

i was just considering it and was asking for general advice. what i didnt add, was that my parent's shops do Car keys for specialist cars, radio decoding, audio fitting and so forth which would also be implemented into the business.

i did have a quick sniff around the building insurance and general rates, i just kept a possitive head on me by assuming that because i had a unit it would open possibilities for a lot more sales. i will always be static, i will always be in the same place, i will probably have a better marketing strategy than i do being mobile, in turn should improve sales. Obviously nothing's saying having a unit actualy will, its just one of the reasons which was an influence to have a unit over being mobile.


and no where in my first post did i say £188 was a struggle, because it is'nt. Although anyone can agree that £188 just for 3rd party f&t insurance on a transit connect is a slight **** take. what i asked and thought was, in the long run, a unit maybe the better option for me, as i might be paying double even tripple in expenditure, but i should hopefully secure a lot more work than what i do now!

i will definetly use my intiative and business head, i just wanted to gather other's people's thoughts and optinons, possitive and negative, on the potential change.

i appriciate every's input so far and welcome any more suggestions


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

not really because insurance goes down with age

rates, amenities and bills go up


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

rox10h said:


> and no where in my first post did i say £188 was a struggle, because it is'nt.


You can see where the idea came from though....



rox10h said:


> being (very) young the insurance on my van is just beyond me. !


----------



## rox10h (Jul 13, 2010)

but paying £188 on just insurance is massively depressing man lol. 

and David..while that is true, My current insurer's dont offer any renewals which seriously sucks. and because of my age, but more importantly because of the water tank, finding realistic insurance again is becoming a pain.

a lot of insurer's have refused insurance based upon a water tank alone, regardless of my age, which is wierd but understanadle..i wouldnt fancy being in a crash with potentially 400kg in a plastic tub lol.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

rox10h said:


> but paying £188 on just insurance is massively depressing man lol.
> 
> and David..while that is true, My current insurer's dont offer any renewals which seriously sucks. and because of my age, but more importantly because of the water tank, finding realistic insurance again is becoming a pain.
> 
> a lot of insurer's have refused insurance based upon a water tank alone, regardless of my age, which is wierd but understanadle..i wouldnt fancy being in a crash with potentially 400kg in a plastic tub lol.


Do they ask what you're going to carry in the back? Surely so long as it doesn't exceed the vehicles max load, and it secure it shouldn't make any difference.

Having said that, this is an insurance company we're talking about!!


----------



## rox10h (Jul 13, 2010)

yep they ask what the van is used for, but more preciesly ask about any modifications..which is where the water tank fits in. every comparison site ive used has showed the pattern with the water tank..it might be the combination of age AND water tank im not sure.

Gladiator, the insurance brokers i had my deal with last year, tried to do a new quote for me for this year but failed to because..yup..water tank.lol.

i know some people get away with not telling insurance about alloy wheels and what not, i could easily tell my insurance about not having a tank, but i just wouldnt risk it. 

and the thing that kills me is that when ive done quotes with no water tank, its nearly £300 cheaper than last year lol.

argh.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

ive never had that 

profession: mobile car valeter

do you carry any toxic or harmful chemicals?

a water tank is not going to stop you getting insurance, builders fling bricks, slab slappers, cement mixers in the back and dont even tie them down half the time, if you have a correctly baffled tank and a strap its safe as any tool in a van


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

rox10h said:


> but paying £188 on just insurance is massively depressing man lol.
> 
> and David..while that is true, My current insurer's dont offer any renewals which seriously sucks. and because of my age, but more importantly because of the water tank, finding realistic insurance again is becoming a pain.
> 
> a lot of insurer's have refused insurance based upon a water tank alone, regardless of my age, which is wierd but understanadle..i wouldnt fancy being in a crash with potentially 400kg in a plastic tub lol.


Isn't there an insurance broker supporting the forum? Maybe they can help you out?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

speak to lloyd (shiny) on here from coversure in swindon , the fella knows his stuff is very helpfull and will give you solid advice.




second thread tonight lloyd mate take note i want discount lol


----------



## rox10h (Jul 13, 2010)

well David if you like i will print screen the comparison results which 65-70% say they are unable to insure due to modifcations/water tank lol. a water tank mixed possibly combined with my age is affecting me having insurance.

Profession-Mobile Valeter Harmful Chemicles- No Modifications to van-Yes? Baffled Water Tank?

anyway, I already have my public liability scheme with Lloyd so i will defo give him a call tommorow, cant believe i forgot the guy haha.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

a water tank isnt a modification i dont think, its a tool of the trade


----------



## rox10h (Jul 13, 2010)

do an insurance quote for a van.

when you get to the details of the van, you have to confess a modification if there is a water tank there. theres an actual 'baffled water tank' or 'water tank' box to tick along side other possible modifiations like shelving and alloy wheels and so forth.

sorry i dont mean to come off rude, but stop questioning what im saying, trust me ive done plenty of van quotes of the last few weeks!!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

glad to help , good luck


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

lol, ok - calm down young man


----------



## rox10h (Jul 13, 2010)

..thanks for all your help


----------



## GoldCoast (Dec 7, 2008)

Back on topic here, getting a unit comes with a whole host of costs associated with the set up, as in any business be it a shop or industrial unit, you need to consider who is your target market, do you want people to drive by and say "ah, i will get my car cleaned" if the answer is yes then location is important, if you want to aim at just detailing then you will need to get back to the mobile and build it from there, word of mouth goes a long way still, get the good will of some customers then upsell, thats what i have done and it works, then moved in to a unit, and im still doing mobile.
Advertising just get out there and get known leaflet drops in houses businesses etc, i would go to the bookshop and get some material on the sudject, you know what go to the library its free!:thumb:

My heads buzzing with thoughts and ideas :wall:

Hope some of this helps


----------



## rox10h (Jul 13, 2010)

goldcoast thats brill mate! over the past 2 years ive built a brill reputation locally for valeting and detailing alike, although ive been dealing with both area's since around 15-16 years old.

the leaflet dropping thing ive done ten fold to get my business to where it currently stands, many people say it doesnt work but it definetly did for me. its just starting all over again with the unit i suppose!

i may not have decades of experience like some of the pro's ive followed on here but ive still done a lot of cars, and have experienced some seriously differing paints and finished to work with along some pretty challenging cars. with the detailing i kind of jumped into the deep end combining it with my valeting too early, but it took off way better than the detailing did.

hmm. my head is now also buzzing with the pro's and con's of what im doing lol.


----------



## GoldCoast (Dec 7, 2008)

As you long as you have got sound business plan, be it written down or in your head of where you are going and where you want to be im sure you will do just fine.


----------

